# Beartooth Emergency, etc., Communications Solution



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

That looks cool. would take an awful lot of them to create repeaters for you to have any reliable communication in country as remote as the middle fork of the salmon or the main. 
I've used the DeLorme InReach with good luck to keep in touch. But this sounds like a cheaper communication method as its using public airwaves and relies on no monthly service.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

When I lived in the southwest I did allot of off reading in remote parts of the desert. I used a sattelite transponder from SPOT, it had 2 modes. The first was I need help, the second was the OH SHIT mode for life's in danger. It also comes with 100,000$ of rescue insurance.
Only once was it used, one of our group was seriouly bitten by a rattle snake. We were about 100 miles from the nearest paved road. Within 45 minutes a helicopter showed up and saved his life and didn't cost a dime. 45 minutes = dead in a drowning situation, but worth looking into, my experince is 6yrs old. I'm sure things have changed since then.


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

I second the good experience with DeLorme InReach. I've never had to use it for rescue but the two way texting to a cellphone comes in handy connecting with trip mates from a put in without cell service.


----------

